# Sometimes a good song is just a Good song



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

So, thankfully I finally got my mojo back again thanks to this:[youtube=Option]GGMHSbcd_qI[/youtube]

So I've been gleefully playing that over and over. Which of course reminded me of: [youtube=Option]6wGlbYpBQdQ[/youtube]


I love Joan Baez version, beautiful, but sometimes too stiff maybe? Chilling for sure, simple beautiful guitar, very ernest, but Halford just has more passion. IMOHO of course. So I'm trying to come up with my own version of the song kinda a cross between the two. Which reminds me of why I love my guitar! It's just fun and for me, theraputic and comforting. I'm a hack, but some folk have said I gave them chills. Some songs just deserve a reverance, stay true to the song instead of "making them your own" But I digress, and my original point is, sometimes a good song is just a good song.

So what do you think? What are your Fav Covers? I also really like Johnny Cash' Version of NIN's Hurt.

Cheers
Lisa


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Nirvana's version of The Man Who Sold the World by David Bowie really outdoes the original. And while I'm talking about Nirvana covers, Lake of Fire is much better by them than by The Meat Puppets, whom I never really got into...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This one's like it's a whole new song of its own.

[youtube=Option]uQYDvQ1HH-E[/youtube]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This Flight Tonight, Joni Mitchell and Nazareth.
Carol, Chuck Berry and The Stones.
Crazy, Willie Nelson and Patsie Cline
D'Yer Mak'Er, Led Zeppelin and Sheryl Crow
Thank You, Led Zeppelin and Duran Duran
Hey Hey What Can I do, Led Zeppelin, Chris Thomas King, Hootie And The Blowfish
Little Wing, Hendrix, SRV, Sting

...and a brazillion more.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I actually heard John Mayer's Free Fallin' this morning, and thought it was fantastic!!

Embedding the Youtube vid won't work for me...so here's the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wJ-VPqFzy0&feature=related

~Andrew


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I luv the way JP re-did that song. The orig didnt have much impact on me.

Other covers that I think surpass the original:
Bon Jovi- Levon (Elton John)

George Michael- Somebody to Love (Queen)

Zakk Wylde- Come Together (Beatles) I know its blashemy, but i think he's a lot more soulful and tasteful in not using a SINGLE PINCH HARMONIC!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT8ez972VuY

Skid Row/Motely Crue Live- Rock and Roll (Led Zeppelin). These guys vocals make Plants sound thin and weedy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmmyDYXa36A

Zakk Wylde- Helll aint a bad place to be (AC?DC) http://www.imeem.com/eddobie/music/...ociety-hell-aint-no-bad-place-to-be-acdc-cov/

Zakk Wylde- Missippi Queen (Mountain) Warning Bad recording- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BejH...48AD7F99&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=34


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

[email protected]! I'll be the first to admit that I'm not a fan of Mr Wylde, but I"m not hearing anything in any of those thats an improvement over the original. The Beatles cover is especially brutal. (And not the good brew-tal either!).

But hey ... one mans meat is anothers poision, right.



Diablo said:


> Zakk Wylde- Come Together (Beatles) I know its blashemy, but i think he's a lot more soulful and tasteful in not using a SINGLE PINCH HARMONIC!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT8ez972VuY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

One of my favorite examples of doing a cover and making it your own, is Johnny Cash's version of NIN's "Hurt". I was never big on NIN, but it was hard to ignore the somber beauty of "Hurt". Cash's version seems to be an even starker vision. Weaving his own trials and the suffering of fellow addicts into one very powerful statement. Another honorable mention is the Rolling Stones version of Robert Johnson's "Love In Vain". The E minor chord between the D and the C makes it for me.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cash's version of Hurt, and the accompanying video, are two of the most moving pieces of American art of the last decade. Maybe it's not the sort of thing that someone who hasn't reached midlife yet is moved by, but for those of us who are counting down, rather than counting up, it's soul-shaker. Good call.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[youtube=Option]hQszoQJT0Tc[/youtube]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

First two that come to mind are Blinded by the Light and Mr Tambourine Man. Good to great by the original artist but live in Popdom forever because of their cover recordings.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> [email protected]! I'll be the first to admit that I'm not a fan of Mr Wylde, but I"m not hearing anything in any of those thats an improvement over the original. The Beatles cover is especially brutal. (And not the good brew-tal either!).
> 
> But hey ... one mans meat is anothers poision, right.


well, thanks for giving it a listen anyways


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, I'll add 'Johnny B. Goode' by Johnny Winter on 'Johnny Winter And Live'.
-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Hey, I'll add 'Johnny B. Goode' by Johnny Winter on 'Johnny Winter And Live'.
> -Mikey


And Jumping Jack Flash.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Good topic! I LOVE cover songs. There's something about taking a good song and freshening it up a bit.

Cat Power does some interesting covers (Sea of Love, Wonderwall, and New York, New York among them)

311 doing Love Song (The Cure)

Chris Cornell did an acoustic version of Jackson's Billie Jean

Santana covering Fleetwod Mac's Black Magic Woman

Tori Amos did an interesting version of Smells Like Teen Spirit

Cake - I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)

Tainted Love from Soft Cell is, I believe actually a cover from Gloria Jones?

...And I've got a bunch on my MP3 player that I can't remember right now. What do people think are the WORST covers?

Cadence


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Cadence said:


> Good topic! I LOVE cover songs. There's something about taking a good song and freshening it up a bit.Cadence


I guess I've been doing that all my life, except I thought they were mistakes..
but yeah..from now on they're being..um..freshened up.











Cadence said:


> ........... What do people think are the WORST covers?Cadence


You mean songs that were butchered? 
Man..start another thread instead. It'll
derail this one immensely....just a thought.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.elwp.com/Joe Cocker.html


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

As mentioned before, the Cash cover of Hurt is just amazing, purely amazing. I heard that Trent Reznor was blown away and felt Cash did the song more justice than NIN did.

So many great covers out there that in many cases outshine the original.

On a lighter note... I was saw this video cover earlier today and loved it. My daughter came downstairs and just stared at me. It was hilarious.

[youtube=Option]AzJVpkTTrVo[/youtube]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Diamonds and Rust is among my favourite covers.

others that knock my socks off:

Twilight Singers - Hyperballad (orig by Bjork)
Twilight Singers - Live with me (orig by Massive Attack)
Everclear - Don't Change (orig by INXS)
Camper van Beethoven - Pictures of Matchstick Men (orig Status Quo)
Concrete Blonde - Everybody Knows (orig Leonard Cohen)
Concrete Blonde - Simple Twist of Fate (orig Bob Dylan)
Judas Priest - Green Manalishi (orig Peter Green/Fleetwooc Mac)
Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave you (orig Joan Baez)
ZZ Top - I Thank You (orig Sam n Dave)
White Stripes - Jolene (orig Dolly Parton)


heh. time to go make a mix-tape :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

james on bass said:


> As mentioned before, the Cash cover of Hurt is just amazing, purely amazing. I heard that Trent Reznor was blown away and felt Cash did the song more justice than NIN did.
> 
> So many great covers out there that in many cases outshine the original.


+1 on da hurtn' song. 

And speaking of mr Cash..... 
I love Ry Cooder's take on the 

Get Rythm
13 question method 
All shook up


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

james on bass said:


> As mentioned before, the Cash cover of Hurt is just amazing, purely amazing. I heard that Trent Reznor was blown away and felt Cash did the song more justice than NIN did.
> 
> So many great covers out there that in many cases outshine the original.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that vid, one of my favorite bands. Good stuff! Gonna pass it around


----------

